# Monsters in florida catfish tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Who all from PFF will be fishing the event come this October? Trying to get a good head count..

MONSTERS IN FLORIDA FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE

MONSTERS IN FLORIDA HOME PAGE


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Updates on the rules
http://youtu.be/HsHgQbQrwY8


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This weekend is the big day.. If you are building a catfish boat and need some catfish rod holders we are going to be giving away a few monster rod holder packages..
I predict some really big catfish brought to the scales.. Its going to be a lot of fun and something completely different for our area.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Who won?


----------

